# Confused about shoulder useage



## My Dog's Slave (May 29, 2011)

I'm new here so forgive my rotten way of asking the question. I hear that you should draw using your shoulders and something about shoulder tension at full draw. Does this mean to squeeze your shoulder blades together at full draw? I have also heard to think about using your elbow to draw your bow and not pull with your hand, wrist ect.. Could someone elaborate? Thanks


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Drawing a bow can be as simple or as complicated as you want it to be. Most of the top professional and amateur archers use a technique known as "back tension". This means that you are using the large strong muscles in your back to hold, aim & execute your shot.

There is a whole lot more to it than this. The book Core Archery by Larry Wise is probably the best reference for the subject. But as good as Larry's book is, it's not a substitute for good coaching.

Drawing with your elbow is the mental picture that helps us engage the right back muscles.

Shoulder tension is generally considered a bad thing when shooting a bow. It's probably impossible to completely relax our shoulders during a shot, but the goal is to get them as relaxed as possible.

Back tension is one of the more discussed (and cussed) subjects on AT. If you do a search for it, you could be reading for weeks.  

It's been said that if you want to get good at archery, you have to shoot with back tension. This is probably not 100% true for everyone, but it is for most of us.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=453861


----------



## My Dog's Slave (May 29, 2011)

Thank you, I'll check the link out.


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

From a Draw Arm perspective there is a transfer of tention. In the draw cyle the arm and shoulder muscles are in play to some degree but the resistance, when done properly should move to the large back muscles at the end of the draw and at the hold. On the bow arm side their should be little to no muscle use of the arm or shoulder outside of lifting the bow to draw position. The wrist, elbow, arm bones, and shoulder girdle should align to form bone to bone contact. The Front end (from sternum to hand) should remain static like a 2X4 stud. Then at the stage of release execution, the rhombus (large back muscle) on the release side should contract to pull the elbow back/down and around. This is due to the rhombus pulling the scapula (shoulder blade) towards the spine. Movement is only on the draw arm shoulder at full draw and the shoulder muscles should not be the bearer of any weight.


----------



## My Dog's Slave (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the excellent explanation.


----------

